# The Boxing Thread



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

After the thread on the weekends fights, it's clear there are a good few fans of the fight game on UK-M so i thought i would start a thread for us to discuss all things boxing ( if there already is one please ignore this and point me in the right direction )

First up.....the great news that is Froch - Groves 2 has been signed and set for May 31.....how do you lot see this one going? ( I'd love to see Groves win but how do you bet against a man with Karl's grit and determination)

Also how do you see the Fury - Chisora rematch goin? ( i think Del Boy will put up a much better showing than first time around but ultimately Tyson '2 Fat' Fury will have too much for him)

And what do you think of Floyd's farcical opponent poll and the fact that he STILL hasnt announced if it's Khan or Maidana??


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Fury looked in terrible condition at the weekend, he's never been in great condition anyway (appearance wise), but this weekend was bad compared to how he was the week before he was expecting to fight Haye.

Only a matter of time before he gets found out, as soon as he loses (which will be this year) I get the feeling he'll retire from boxing


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Edinburgh said:


> Fury looked in terrible condition at the weekend, he's never been in great condition anyway (appearance wise), but this weekend was bad compared to how he was the week before he was expecting to fight Haye.
> 
> Only a matter of time before he gets found out, as soon as he loses (which will be this year) I get the feeling he'll retire from boxing


Yeah, he doesnt come across as the type who would take losing on the chin, and i agree if he continues to step up the level of opponent he faces he will lose before long! I personally think Povetkin or Chris Arreola would both take him out!

Speaking of Povetkin, there's a story on ESB today stating that he is pencilled in to face Chisora in May, which will be a very tough fight for Del and could potentially derail the Fury - Chisora rematch!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ross S said:


> After the thread on the weekends fights, it's clear there are a good few fans of the fight game on UK-M so i thought i would start a thread for us to discuss all things boxing ( if there already is one please ignore this and point me in the right direction )
> 
> First up.....the great news that is Froch - Groves 2 has been signed and set for May 31.....how do you lot see this one going? ( I'd love to see Groves win but how do you bet against a man with Karl's grit and determination)
> 
> ...


A) Literally n idea with Froch vs Groves..theres the argument Froch will be better prepared, but will Groves pace himself better...it could be time has finally caught up on Froch, but i'll stick me head out and put late stoppage for Froch

B) If Fury sticks behind his jab he'll win a decision

C) Cant see an issue with him no announcing his opponent yet, im pretty sure all details have already been put in place behind the scenes, plus all 3 fighters are currently training so not like he' s asking someone to step up on short notice....The Poll, although Khan won the twitter one, there have been 4 separate polls conducted by respected Boxing affiliated Sites where Madiana has won by a wide margin, so showing Khan don't deserve the match...Personally I would like to see Mayweather fight Lara next


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah, i was referring to the fact that the majority of fans clearly prefer the Maidana fight but he still hasnt ruled out Khan.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Personally i'd like to see Mayweather and Sergio Martinez agree too meet at light middle!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ross S said:


> Personally i'd like to see Mayweather and Sergio Martinez agree too meet at light middle!


he is tied up with cotto which I cant wait for..think Martinez is done, I thought Martin Murray beat him...the Bradley vs Pacman should be a belter


----------



## bincey (May 22, 2008)

Carnelo v Angulo is gna be good, looking forward to Garcia v Herrera also think there could be an upset there but Danny always gets overlooked for some reason. Bradley v pacquiao 2 is also a good fight, my money's on Bradley winning a decision again. Cotto v Martinez I think Martinez will stay on the outside and beat cotto easily. last one is Chavez jnr v Vera 2 should be a good rematch. Groves v froch 2 I think it will be the same as the 1st fight just won't be stopped as prematurely. I like watching may weather fights but the guy needs to fight someone who will give him a decent challenge.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

While I thought pacman won the first Bradley fight I do think Tim will take a close decision this time. Just don't think paqiuao is going to be the force he once was again! Bradley v Mayweather after that could be very big business!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

A) Can't wait! I really hope Groves finishes the job this time. You can never write Froch off but I reckon Groves willl win by the end of the 8th round.

B) I can see it being a fairly dull fight, Chisora isn't the most exciting fighter and seems to play it a bit safe which I can understand. I hope it happens though, I'm not sure where Frank would host it. I fancy Chisora on points.

C) This just shows how powerful Mayweather is and I really hope he chooses Khan


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ross S said:


> Personally i'd like to see Mayweather and Sergio Martinez agree too meet at light middle!


Sergio wouldn't stand a chance, he's one of the weakest middleweight champions out there at the moment and doesn't deserve to be a champion after Martin Murray schooling him.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope to god George Groves finishes Froch off as he is a kn0b jockey. The way he conducted himself in that post match interview made me cringe so badly. Froch could have taught George a lesson about how a professional sportsman conducts his business but instead I chose to embarrass himself.


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

A Groves will start off better just like the first fight but Froch will catch him late on.

B Hope Chisora comes in fit and in shape and then i will go with him over Fury.

C Maidana deserves the fight vs Mayweather and on the under card i would like to see Broner Vs Khan

Also look out for this fight in the future Lomachenko vs Rigondeaux this is the best fight which can be made in boxing both dominated the amateurs with just under 800 wins between them and less than 8 losses between them! Apparently Lomachenko only lost one.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Sergio wouldn't stand a chance, he's one of the weakest middleweight champions out there at the moment and doesn't deserve to be a champion after Martin Murray schooling him.


Thats going a little far I think, Sergio has been the recognised number 1 at middleweight the last few years and top 10 p4p but yes I agree Father time certainly looked to have caught up with him in the Murray fight, at his best though he is a great watch! Let's see how he does against Cotto before completely writing him off!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ross S said:


> Thats going a little far I think, Sergio has been the recognised number 1 at middleweight the last few years and top 10 p4p but yes I agree Father time certainly looked to have caught up with him in the Murray fight, at his best though he is a great watch! Let's see how he does against Cotto before completely writing him off!


Yes I agree with you there like, he's had a fantastic career but I think he's close to hanging up his gloves but you can never write off someone of his calibre


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

I like the sounds of broner khan


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone got an opinion on Chris Arreola and Bermaine Stiverne fighting for the vacant WBC heavyweight belt? Be nice to have someone not named Klitschko with a piece of the title for a while! But how long can they realistically keep it before they have to face Wlad? A year at best!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ross S said:


> Anyone got an opinion on Chris Arreola and Bermaine Stiverne fighting for the vacant WBC heavyweight belt? Be nice to have someone not named Klitschko with a piece of the title for a while! But how long can they realistically keep it before they have to face Wlad? A year at best!


It'll be interesting to see who the winner faces, would Wilder be the mandatory?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

I think Froch will win the rematch and then possibly retire. He was going in about the other options he had but realistically he had none. No one is interested in Chavez Jr, and Andre Ward would beat Froch easily as he did the first time.

I think there are too many once great boxers getting to the end of their careers who want to fight other past it fighters for a big pay day. I mean Martinez Cotto for example, it may have been relevant 3 years ago but not now. Martinez should have fought Golovkin. But he knows he would get beat and his career would be over.

Fury should beat Chisora, but there are 7 or 8 other top ten fighters he could have fought to prove his credentials, but again he's gone for the pay day.

Mayweather,Khan,Maidana makes no difference. It's an easy win for Floyd either way.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> It'll be interesting to see who the winner faces, would Wilder be the mandatory?


Yeah, Wilder is ranked 3 so he would be in place as the mandatory! Wether or not he would actually take the fight is another story! Either would be a huge step up for him!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

What's the point in fury vs del boy again??!! Boring


----------



## theuppercuts (Jan 27, 2014)

Would f**cking be so keen for a Mayweather VS Khan bought!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> What's the point in fury vs del boy again??!! Boring


Because it will sell more tickets amongst the casual British boxing fans than Fury v a top 5 ranked contender who the British public hasn't heard of.....sadly that's all that seems to make fights these days!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ross S said:


> Yeah, Wilder is ranked 3 so he would be in place as the mandatory! Wether or not he would actually take the fight is another story! Either would be a huge step up for him!


I think he would. He's not fought the best of fighters but he's fairly young and fresh so it'd be nice to see him step. Failing that I'd like to see him against Fury


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ross S said:


> Because it's the only way Frank Warren can make some money


 Fixed


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Having said that tho! Del Boy is in at 2 for the WBO....always been crazy rankings for them though!


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

theuppercuts said:


> Would f**cking be so keen for a Mayweather VS Khan bought!


what did they buy?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Back on the domestic scene this weekend, whose gonna be watching the matchroom show on Saturday?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd love to see woodhouse spark this nob out


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

@Ross S are you watching the boxing tonight mate?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> @Ross S are you watching the boxing tonight mate?


The mrs has commandeered the tv tonight buddy, got it on record though! Watched the ringside build up this morning where Hamilton did some cringey rap! Who you thinks gona take it?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ross S said:


> The mrs has commandeered the tv tonight buddy, got it on record though! Watched the ringside build up this morning where Hamilton did some cringey rap! Who you thinks gona take it?


I really want curtis to win! I think he can do it if tries to stick to a game plan. The McDonell v Wood fight was fairly good too


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I really want curtis to win! I think he can do it if tries to stick to a game plan. The McDonell v Wood fight was fairly good too


Yeah I'm not Hamiltons biggest fan, thinks he's a proper bad boy!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ross S said:


> Yeah I'm not Hamiltons biggest fan, thinks he's a proper bad boy!


He acts like he's some hardhitting big shot whose fighting stateside. He's not, he's just an average boxer who knows how to jab, nothing special and he will never be


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

This saturday is looking good with Burns v Crawford and Anthony Joshua back in the ring!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ross S said:


> This saturday is looking good with Burns v Crawford and Anthony Joshua back in the ring!


It should be a good night, it's a shame there isn't another big fight on the undercard. I'm gutted the Camacho V Simpson fight was postponed, that had potential to be a cracker!


----------



## BulkPowders (Mar 27, 2010)

Ross S said:


> This saturday is looking good with Burns v Crawford and Anthony Joshua back in the ring!


Our athlete James DeGale is also fighting this Saturday and in confident mood. More HERE.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> It should be a good night, it's a shame there isn't another big fight on the undercard. I'm gutted the Camacho V Simpson fight was postponed, that had potential to be a cracker!


Simmons*

Known this guy for years and hes gutted about this.. Was going to be a proper grudge match after whats went on, on twitter etc... Camacho is a complete helmet!

I am going to this card I cant wait I have never been to a boxing event other than small local things so should be good I am a big fan of Burns and I like Joshua be good to see him in the ring


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Simmons*
> 
> Known this guy for years and hes gutted about this.. Was going to be a proper grudge match after whats went on, on twitter etc... Camacho is a complete *helmet*!
> 
> I am going to this card I cant wait I have never been to a boxing event other than small local things so should be good I am a big fan of Burns and I like Joshua be good to see him in the ring


Helmet is an understatement. I'm jealous the last few Glasgow shows I've watched the atmosphere seems incredible. I need to get myself to one of these shows one day


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Burns v Crawford on SS1 or Box Office?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Burns v Crawford on SS1 or Box Office?


SS1


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Del Boy 01 said:


> SS1


Great news!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Helmet is an understatement. I'm jealous the last few Glasgow shows I've watched the atmosphere seems incredible. I need to get myself to one of these shows one day


Yeah Will be interesting to hear the reception he gets when he walks to the ring on Saturday, Not sure who he is fighting now but heard hes still on the card. He will be getting abuse from everyone I know and id assume were not the only ones lol

Yeah always sounds brilliant on TV will be good to be a part of it


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Yeah Will be interesting to hear the reception he gets when he walks to the ring on Saturday, Not sure who he is fighting now but heard hes still on the card. He will be getting abuse from everyone I know and id assume were not the only ones lol
> 
> Yeah always sounds brilliant on TV will be good to be a part of it


Haha I can't wait to see him get annihilated!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

BulkPowders said:


> Our athlete James DeGale is also fighting this Saturday and in confident mood. More HERE.


Another in a long line line of "who the fvcks that" DeGale opponents......


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BulkPowders said:


> Our athlete James DeGale is also fighting this Saturday and in confident mood. More HERE.


he should be ****ing confident, he's fighting another no mark

Cant wait for Burns fight...fancy him against Crawford, hes bound to know he has to go for broke after the last 2 fights...Glasgow will no doubt raise the roof again


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

No time for degale. Not a very likeable character and needs to step up the quality of opponent.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> No time for degale. Not a very likeable character and needs to step up the quality of opponent.


He's a first class cnut, I loved all his talk before the Groves fight, I bet he still doesn't regret it. He should of never left FW, he might of had a shot at world honours by now


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

barsnack said:


> he should be ****ing confident, he's fighting another no mark
> 
> Cant wait for Burns fight...fancy him against Crawford, hes bound to know he has to go for broke after the last 2 fights...Glasgow will no doubt raise the roof again


Yeah Although Crawford is the favorite I have confidence in our Ricky! After watching him get up off the floor against Martinez and go on to win then fight through a broken jaw then anything is possible for him. True warrior!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

So Mayweather finally does the right thing and anounces Maidana as his next opponent, i can only see it going one way though......UD for Floyd. What next for Khan....if he's serious about fighting at Welter he needs to work his way into title contention, a fight against Broner a possibility? Lucas Matthysse, Keith Thurman all would be interesting fights for Khan!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ross S said:


> So Mayweather finally does the right thing and anounces Maidana as his next opponent, i can only see it going one way though......UD for Floyd. What next for Khan....if he's serious about fighting at Welter he needs to work his way into title contention, a fight against Broner a possibility? Lucas Matthysse, Keith Thurman all would be interesting fights for Khan!


Khan v Broner for me would be a decent bout

But to be honest Khan is not a top draw anymore. As you said he needs to work his way back up again.

Looking forward to Lomachenko v Salido But I think thats the same night as the Burns fight so I will miss it if it is :no:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ross S said:


> So Mayweather finally does the right thing and anounces Maidana as his next opponent, i can only see it going one way though......UD for Floyd. What next for Khan....if he's serious about fighting at Welter he needs to work his way into title contention, a fight against Broner a possibility? Lucas Matthysse, Keith Thurman all would be interesting fights for Khan!


best news all year, would have been gutted to see Khan get it, ****ing hate the bastard even though hes been in some great fights...cant see Khan Thurman, think hes the next best thing in that divison...to be honest, I cant see Khan beating Mattysse or Broner, Khans problem is hes too quick to throw a game plan out the window and get involved in a Brawl


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

barsnack said:


> best news all year, would have been gutted to see Khan get it, ****ing hate the bastard even though hes been in some great fights...cant see Khan Thurman, think hes the next best thing in that divison...to be honest, I cant see Khan beating Mattysse or Broner, Khans problem is hes too quick to throw a game plan out the window and get involved in a Brawl


I think his speed gives him a decent shout at beating Broner who is very flat footed....but your right Thurman beats him, Mathysee knocks him senseless..but if he is still intent on telling people he's a top fighter these are the kind of fights he should be making!

Maybe a Victor Ortiz fight, but again Ortiz has some serious power....Khan will always be a knockout wating to happen!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Vera vs Chavez as well this weekend, although I cant find a channel for it...wonder if Chavez learned from the beating he got in first match which was a robbery


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

barsnack said:


> Vera vs Chavez as well this weekend, although I cant find a channel for it...wonder if Chavez learned from the beating he got in first match which was a robbery


It's on Boxnation pal


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

Ross S said:


> I think his speed gives him a decent shout at beating Broner who is very flat footed....but your right Thurman beats him, Mathysee knocks him senseless..but if he is still intent on telling people he's a top fighter these are the kind of fights he should be making!
> 
> Maybe a Victor Ortiz fight, but again Ortiz has some serious power....Khan will always be a knockout wating to happen!


That would be a bad move for Khan if he lost to Ortiz its game over and if he beats Ortiz then hes still no better off than he is now.

Dunno if you no but Ortiz got knocked out again in his last fight last month! Ortiz is done now mate


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Looking forward to the Burns fight, be interesting to see if he's (mentally) put that broken jaw from the last fight behind him


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Handsofstone said:


> That would be a bad move for Khan if he lost to Ortiz its game over and if he beats Ortiz then hes still no better off than he is now.
> 
> Dunno if you no but Ortiz got knocked out again in his last fight last month! Ortiz is done now mate


Guaranteed KO if they ever get in the ring together then


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

Ross S said:


> Guaranteed KO if they ever get in the ring together then


lol Yeah mate it's a fight i wanted to see a few years ago but not now.

Feel for Ortiz he was trying to rush the fight going for the ko from the start and then got cort with a great shot.

Cant see him wanting to come back now.


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

A lot of people hate khan but He's an exiting fighter. he has a lot of heart he's quick and every time he takes a hard one he wobbles so it's always interesting to watch.!!!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

A good nights boxing so far


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

Gutted for Lomachenko

Not just anyone fights their 2nd pro fight for a world title. So congrats to him for that but cant help but feel

Bob Arum rushed him, He's not use to 12 rounds so should have had a few warm up fights before a world title but no shame in giving it ago fighting at that level already. He will be a future world champion no doubt about that just needs to get use to 12 rounds.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Burns was outclassed but more worryingly, looked like he has lost the desire and will to win (was it the jaw?). Anyhow, not too sure where he goes from here.

Joshua was powerful again but needs to step up, Sprott and then Sexton next for me.

Murray looked as though he had dropped a load of Halo before the fight, so pumped and aggressive, just too big for Simmo. Would like to see rematch with Mitchell.

Agogo - I am worried about his lack of power. Slick but feather fisted.

Not watched the American stuff yet.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

It's early days but Joshua really does look a prospect....and he's clearly an intelligent and respectful kid, such a refreshing change from that fat moron Tyson Fury!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Gutted for Burns.

Atmosphere was amazing but being honest I prefer watching on tv lol


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Confirmed for April - Murray v Crolla. I can't wait for this one, there's rumours floating about that the winner gets burns


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Confirmed for April - Murray v Crolla. I can't wait for this one, there's rumours floating about that the winner gets burns


I think Burns is done He went on about having years left in him but I dont know he doesnt look like he has that fire still burning doesnt look as interested as he did in the past


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> I think Burns is done He went on about having years left in him but I dont know he doesnt look like he has that fire still burning doesnt look as interested as he did in the past


I'll have to agree with you there, I reckon he might have one more title shot in him and maybe that might fire him up. There's not much in it for him domestically apart from a couple of pay days but I doubt he needs them


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I'll have to agree with you there, I reckon he might have one more title shot in him and maybe that might fire him up. There's not much in it for him domestically apart from a couple of pay days but I doubt he needs them


His last 2 fights were a bit dodgy then that fight he got beat he needs something to give him a kick up the @rse! I think perhaps a new trainer? hes been with Billy a long time now maybe atime for a change some new ideas etc...


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

can anyone find a layout of the ticket seating for froch vs groves 2?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> His last 2 fights were a bit dodgy then that fight he got beat he needs something to give him a kick up the @rse! I think perhaps a new trainer? hes been with Billy a long time now maybe atime for a change some new ideas etc...


Yeah he's definatley got the potential to get back up there. I think a new coach would do him the world of good or maybe just a trip to the states to get in some top quality sparring and training in


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

do you think youd get a good seat for 200 at wembley for the fight?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

WannaGetHench said:


> do you think youd get a good seat for 200 at wembley for the fight?


What options do you have? dearest and cheapest?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> What options do you have? dearest and cheapest?


http://www.matchroomboxing.com/news/froch_vs_groves_2_tickets_on.htm

looking at the area in the colour pink


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

WannaGetHench said:


> http://www.matchroomboxing.com/news/froch_vs_groves_2_tickets_on.htm
> 
> looking at the area in the colour pink


Well I know SECC is a much smaller venue but looking at the colour pink I would say thats roughly about as far back as I was at the Burns fight and yeah you can see but its not very clear tbh


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Back at it again! Who's ya money on?


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

Any pne see canelo vs angulo great heart from angulo but canelo had it all power an speed and great defence an this also showed just how gifted mayweather really is. Lara vs canelo will be a cracking fight


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Handsofstone said:


> Any pne see canelo vs angulo great heart from angulo but canelo had it all power an speed and great defence an this also showed just how gifted mayweather really is. Lara vs canelo will be a cracking fight


was a ****e fight, Angulo was ****ing awful, refused to throw any power shots for what ever reason....was funny the post conference Lara asking Canelo for a shot


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

barsnack said:


> was a ****e fight, Angulo was ****ing awful, refused to throw any power shots for what ever reason....was funny the post conference Lara asking Canelo for a shot


Canelo boxed class not seen any one in a long time box with speed and power most fighters have one or the other every shot he was throwing was bone crunching an his defense has improved a lot .

Angulo is a come forward fighter who made the mistake in going in straight lines following Canelo an letting Canelo circle away from his left hook all night. He's fun to watch though.

Lara vs Canelo i want to see that i use to think Lara would out box Canelo but now im not so sure he can handle the power and speed of Canelo.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Handsofstone said:


> Canelo boxed class not seen any one in a long time box with speed and power most fighters have one or the other every shot he was throwing was bone crunching an his defense has improved a lot .
> 
> Angulo is a come forward fighter who made the mistake in going in straight lines following Canelo an letting Canelo circle away from his left hook all night. He's fun to watch though.
> 
> Lara vs Canelo i want to see that i use to think Lara would out box Canelo but now im not so sure he can handle the power and speed of Canelo.


more looking forward to Canelo vs Molina, if he stays out of jail...Cant see Canelo at that weight class for long, but no way he'll move up incase he has to fight GGG...but yeah, Lara vs Canelo should be good, Lara fights similar to mayweather which could be deciding factor, but who knows


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Fvck me I'm sick of hearing of Froch Groves 2, anyone else? I can't even watch the darts without seeing Carl Froch's ugly mug


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

Not me i cant wait to see Froch shut up the doubters.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Handsofstone said:


> Not me i cant wait to see Froch shut up the doubters.


Most over rated British fighter IMO can see it being a good one like!


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

Explain how hes over rated no one in boxing has done it the way he did fighting any body and every body with no easy fights an people say hes very basic skill wise well for a very basic fighter hes not done bad for his self second best in his division the mans done extremely well for his self


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Handsofstone said:


> Explain how hes over rated no one in boxing has done it the way he did fighting any body and every body with no easy fights an people say hes very basic skill wise well for a very basic fighter hes not done bad for his self second best in his division the mans done extremely well for his self


Nobody has ever went up the ranks the hard way? Thats a lie! There are a lot of boxers out there that have fought much better opponents than Froch has to get to the top of their divisions. Your right he has done well for himself being a brawler, Not a boxer


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

He's a good fighter but he's not as good as what he thinks he is


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

How can he fight better opponents in his division when he's already had fights with the best in his division an not many fighters will fight the best in there division I could name alot of fighters who avoided each other but im at work at the min


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Handsofstone said:


> How can he fight better opponents in his division when he's already had fights with the best in his division an not many fighters will fight the best in there division I could name alot of fighters who avoided each other but im at work at the min


He can only fight whos put infront of him. My point was more that there are other boxers who have went up the hardway by having to fight better quality of opponents than Froch has had to.

@Del Boy 01

Your right there! Maybe thats how I should have put it rather than saying hes over rated. He over rates himself lol


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

If he's that good why doesn't fight the best out there. I'd love to see him up against Ward, GGG, Chavez Jnr or Stevenson and I'm sure most boxing fans wanted to see it too. All this it's what the fight fans wanted to see is rubbish, the only reason he chose the rematch is cause it's the only one he has a chance with


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Froch will turn up next time unlike he did in the last fight. Think Groves will notice the difference this time round


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> If he's that good why doesn't fight the best out there. I'd love to see him up against Ward, GGG, Chavez Jnr or Stevenson and I'm sure most boxing fans wanted to see it too. All this it's what the fight fans wanted to see is rubbish, the only reason he chose the rematch is cause it's the only one he has a chance with


I thought Ward refused to fight him again?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Bear2012 said:


> I thought Ward refused to fight him again?


That could be true, I'm not sure


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Froch didn't want the Groves rematch...in fact he made it very difficult for Groves to get it and George eventually had to appeal to the WBA (or C I forget which alphabet title froch has now) to overturn the result of their first encounter! They didn't do that bit they ordered Karl to immediately rematch Groves or be stripped of his title....Froch has long been saying now that he only has a fight or two left in him and he wants to bow out with a big show in Vegas, so having to rematch Groves is a real spanner in the works for his exit plan, cos if he loses his belt he knows the big boys in the states won't be interested in facing him!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't get me wrong though Groves thoroughly deserves the rematch


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> That could be true, I'm not sure


Actually think I may have got that wrong I think Froch said it would have to be in England and Ward wanted too much money?


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ross S said:


> Don't get me wrong though Groves thoroughly deserves the rematch


I agree the ref stepped in too early but still feel if Froch was given another 60 secs not sure Groves would have recovered?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Bear2012 said:


> I agree the ref stepped in too early but still feel if Froch was given another 60 secs not sure Groves would have recovered?


Yeah definately but you dont know for sure.....and he should have been given opportunity to recover, Froch was down hard in the first round and he was allowed to continue!

As for Froch's next opponent if he wins the rematch......i dont see any point in him facing Ward again, he was beaten easily the first time round and Ward is just too good for him, would just be the same result again!

Froch - Chavez Jr would be an absolute barnstormer.......2 iron chinned slug monkeys kicking the hell out of eachother, would be tough to pick a winner from that one!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ross S said:


> Yeah definately but you dont know for sure.....and he should have been given opportunity to recover, Froch was down hard in the first round and he was allowed to continue!
> 
> As for Froch's next opponent if he wins the rematch......i dont see any point in him facing Ward again, he was beaten easily the first time round and Ward is just too good for him, would just be the same result again!
> 
> Froch - Chavez Jr would be an absolute barnstormer.......2 iron chinned slug monkeys kicking the hell out of eachother, would be tough to pick a winner from that one!


Problem is if the ref did not step in and Groves was really hurt he would have been at fault. Its a hard one. Not sure if you follow UFC but ref Herb Dean came under fire for not stopping a fight and went on too long and the ref before him the previous month stopped it too soon.

I think Froch wants Ward to avenge his losses on his record which I can understand but he is getting to that stage of his career where the curtain is going to start to fall


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Bear2012 said:


> Problem is if the ref did not step in and Groves was really hurt he would have been at fault. Its a hard one. Not sure if you follow UFC but ref Herb Dean came under fire for not stopping a fight and went on too long and the ref before him the previous month stopped it too soon.
> 
> I think Froch wants Ward to avenge his losses on his record which I can understand but he is getting to that stage of his career where the curtain is going to start to fall


No i dont really follow it mate, but the same thing has happened more than enough in boxing in the past, it's just the way he went about it in this particular fight was wrong, the rules state that if a fighter is returning punches and defending himself he should be allowed to contiue, Groves was doing both of these things although admittedly he was hurt no doubt, also the rules state that the referee must stop the agressor/winner from punching to protect the hurt fighter....he didnt do this, he actually got Groves in a headlock which allowed Froch to land a couple more blows on him......but for sure the referees job is an extremely difficult one and split seconds decisions can mean the difference between health or not for a fighter, so no hard feelings towards him!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Groves got stopped about ten seconds too early he was not hurt that bad. And as I put before Carl Froch made a complete t1t of himself during the post fight interview. Needed a good solid word in his ear and unfortunately none of his gang stepped in and he just looked a c()nt. Same at the football club thing with the little push. It is all put on to sell tickets but I thought Froch was above that sh1t but obviously not

I hope Groves knocks him out just to shut him up.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> Groves got stopped about ten seconds too early he was not hurt that bad. And as I put before Carl Froch made a complete t1t of himself during the post fight interview. Needed a good solid word in his ear and unfortunately none of his gang stepped in and he just looked a c()nt. Same at the football club thing with the little push. It is all put on to sell tickets but I thought Froch was above that sh1t but obviously not
> 
> I hope Groves knocks him out just to shut him up.


If Groves goes out and boxes without getting drawn in to a brawl I think he will win this


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ross S said:


> No i dont really follow it mate, but the same thing has happened more than enough in boxing in the past, it's just the way he went about it in this particular fight was wrong, the rules state that if a fighter is returning punches and defending himself he should be allowed to contiue, Groves was doing both of these things although admittedly he was hurt no doubt, also the rules state that the referee must stop the agressor/winner from punching to protect the hurt fighter....he didnt do this, he actually got Groves in a headlock which allowed Froch to land a couple more blows on him......but for sure the referees job is an extremely difficult one and split seconds decisions can mean the difference between health or not for a fighter, so no hard feelings towards him!


Was never a massive fan of the old standing 8 count that was around years ago but it would have been perfect in that fight for the ref to have been able to do that instead of stopping the fight like he did?

Still excited for the re-match and wouldn't be 100% confident of Froch winning (which I was before the first fight)....never seen him dropped like he was in that fight....is he just past his best nowadays....probably....has his punch resistance started to diminish....possibly? We'll see I guess


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> If Groves goes out and boxes without getting drawn in to a brawl I think he will win this


Agree. Inexperience is the only reason he lost the first fight. He had froch beaten in every department


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

People can say he's an arrogant **** all they want, but it's boxing, they earn there money knocking the **** out of each other, it's not a game of kiss and cuddles lol. Froch has given us some pure wars over the years, never ducked anyone and fought more top ten contenders in a row than anyone. Regardless of the outcome of the groves fight, he's still a ledgened in my eyes.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Double J said:


> Was never a massive fan of the old standing 8 count that was around years ago but it would have been perfect in that fight for the ref to have been able to do that instead of stopping the fight like he did?
> 
> Still excited for the re-match and wouldn't be 100% confident of Froch winning (which I was before the first fight)....never seen him dropped like he was in that fight....is he just past his best nowadays....probably....has his punch resistance started to
> 
> diminish....possibly? We'll see I guess


Yes definately, a standing 8 would have been appropriate there, although if Groves was a bit more experienced he should have taken a knee really!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Fishheadsoup said:


> People can say he's an arrogant **** all they want, but it's boxing, they earn there money knocking the **** out of each other, it's not a game of kiss and cuddles lol. Froch has given us some pure wars over the years, never ducked anyone and fought more top ten contenders in a row than anyone. Regardless of the outcome of the groves fight, he's still a ledgened in my eyes.


A Legend? ......Really?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Legend is a pretty lose term.....depends what you mean by it really!! i dont think i could consider anyone outside of the top 20 all time a true legend.....he'll be a British legend no doubt!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> If he's that good why doesn't fight the best out there. I'd love to see him up against Ward, GGG, Chavez Jnr or Stevenson and I'm sure most boxing fans wanted to see it too. All this it's what the fight fans wanted to see is rubbish, the only reason he chose the rematch is cause it's the only one he has a chance with


possibly the stupiest comment ive read....regardless off what you think of Froch, he has fought the best in his weight class, and its a talented divison...he's already fought ward...he wants the chavez fight but public demand and rightly so hes fighting groves first, if he wins, chavez will 100% be next...GGG only had his breakout year last year, so there hasn't been a demand for these two...Stevenson isn't in his weight class, and shouldn't be thinking of fighting anyone else except Sergei Kovalez next...why does everyone think fighters should be moving up in weight class so much to prove themselves...froch mighten be technically the bst boxer you'll see, but when it comes down to it, results count, and his CV is fooking awesome


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> A Legend? ......Really?


yeah legend, more so than Eubank, Benn, Hamed, Bruno


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Bear2012 said:


> Problem is if the ref did not step in and Groves was really hurt he would have been at fault. Its a hard one. Not sure if you follow UFC but ref Herb Dean came under fire for not stopping a fight and went on too long and the ref before him the previous month stopped it too soon.
> 
> I think Froch wants Ward to avenge his losses on his record which I can understand but he is getting to that stage of his career where the curtain is going to start to fall


definetly a hard one to call, think Campbell summed it up best 'better to stop it a punch early, than a punch late'...difference was groves was starting to turn his back and was looking down, were when froch was being tagged, his eyes are alwqys straight ahead


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> A Legend? ......Really?


Why not? I hold him much higher than Eubank, Bruno and so on. He's been in some fights that have been out right wars and pure entertainment to watch. He's never ducked anyone and beaten everyone in front of him bar one. Its all down to personal opinion on "legendary" status. It's obviously not just to do with lossles careers, as some classed as the greatest have plenty of losses on there records. Personally I base it on, heart, caliber of oppents and entertainment factor. For me Froch has all them in abundance, regardless of what people make of him, his fights break records in viewers and are always epic.

The Kessler fights were amazing, but what he did against Bute was just something else. Everyone had him as underdog and he destroyed the guy, so much that Bute now looks scared in all his fights. So yeah, for me he is a ledgened, maybe not to others, but that's the beauty of boxing


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

barsnack said:


> yeah legend, more so than Eubank, Benn, Hamed, Bruno


Sorry but none of the above are ever going to go down as legends! You honestly telling me your going to be telling the grandchildren about Carl Fcuking Froch back in the day? Agreed hes fought everyone he can in the division but hes going to be forgotten about in years to come. People still talk about Hagler and Lamotta to me they are classed as legends and not to forget Robinson who personally i think was the best boxer to ever grace this earth. Carl Froch .................Nah!

Ive agreed with your views on boxing a lot in the past @barsnack but not this time lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Why not? I hold him much higher than Eubank, Bruno and so on. He's been in some fights that have been out right wars and pure entertainment to watch. He's never ducked anyone and beaten everyone in front of him bar one. Its all down to personal opinion on "legendary" status. It's obviously not just to do with lossles careers, as some classed as the greatest have plenty of losses on there records. Personally I base it on, heart, caliber of oppents and entertainment factor. For me Froch has all them in abundance, regardless of what people make of him, his fights break records in viewers and are always epic.
> 
> The Kessler fights were amazing, but what he did against Bute was just something else. Everyone had him as underdog and he destroyed the guy, so much that Bute now looks scared in all his fights. So yeah, for me he is a ledgened, maybe not to others, but that's the beauty of boxing


Fair enough mate, like I said above we will see how long his legacy lasts


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

barsnack said:


> definetly a hard one to call, think Campbell summed it up best 'better to stop it a punch early, than a punch late'...difference was groves was starting to turn his back and was looking down, were when froch was being tagged, his eyes are alwqys straight ahead


Yeah I'd agree with that but I don't envy the refs job!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Talkboxing list Frank Bruno and Ricky Hatton as legends! (along side Joe Frazier, Mike Tyson, Muhammad Ali, Lenox Lewis to name a few)

I think for British boxing Eubanks, Benn, Froch, Bruno are legends but on the global list I would only put Lewis on the legendary list


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Bear2012 said:


> Talkboxing list Frank Bruno and Ricky Hatton as legends! (along side Joe Frazier, Mike Tyson, Muhammad Ali, Lenox Lewis to name a few)
> 
> I think for British boxing Eubanks, Benn, Froch, Bruno are legends but on the global list I would only put Lewis on the legendary list


Agreed..... I think people are generally talking legend in terms of British boxing, which he no doubt wil be!


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Fair enough mate, like I said above we will see how long his legacy lasts


Very true man! Admittedly i do belive his "legacy" would of been a lot better if he ended it after Kessler II

I said from the start it wasn't a great idea to fight Groves, there was nothing to gain and a lot to loose..There's no denying he's battle worn and getting on a bit now, where as Groves is at an age where he is only getting better. As much as I love Froch, he's put hisself in a situation he didn't need to be in and it's going to be very difficult now to retire holding his belts


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Sorry but none of the above are ever going to go down as legends! You honestly telling me your going to be telling the grandchildren about Carl Fcuking Froch back in the day? Agreed hes fought everyone he can in the division but hes going to be forgotten about in years to come. People still talk about Hagler and Lamotta to me they are classed as legends and not to forget Robinson who personally i think was the best boxer to ever grace this earth. Carl Froch .................Nah!
> 
> Ive agreed with your views on boxing a lot in the past @barsnack but not this time lol


he'll be looked at as a legend, course he will, its just hes still fighting...look at his CV, keeps fighting the best one after another, came up short against Kessler which he avenged, and against Ward who is one of the best fighters in years....people still talk about the ones you named cause there from the past, history will judge...for disagreeing with me, you've broke the bond, im sending Frochs brother round to **** u up


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

barsnack said:


> he'll be looked at as a legend, course he will, its just hes still fighting...look at his CV, keeps fighting the best one after another, came up short against Kessler which he avenged, and against Ward who is one of the best fighters in years....people still talk about the ones you named cause there from the past, history will judge...for disagreeing with me, you've broke the bond, im sending Frochs brother round to **** u up


Spot on man


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Spot on man


don't listen to that Dizee cvnt...he picks pennies out of wishing wells


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Hahaha


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

Boxing on channel 5 tonight

Lad i have trained with a few times when he turned pro Bob Ajisafe is boxing. He's a good boxer does not get in to a war but sure has the power to hurt his opponent an the boxing ability to out box him so will be keeping an eye on this one.

Think Brook fights tonight but could be wrong though not been keeping an eye on his fight.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Handsofstone said:


> Boxing on channel 5 tonight
> 
> Lad i have trained with a few times when he turned pro Bob Ajisafe is boxing. He's a good boxer does not get in to a war but sure has the power to hurt his opponent an the boxing ability to out box him so will be keeping an eye on this one.
> 
> Think Brook fights tonight but could be wrong though not been keeping an eye on his fight.


I might record this

Yeah Brooks fighting there's a half decent night of boxing on sky with Bellew making his cruiserweight debut


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I might record this
> 
> Yeah Brooks fighting there's a half decent night of boxing on sky with Bellew making his cruiserweight debut


Missed this last night....how did it all go down?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Dvck.......just realised these posts are from today.....oh well, at least I haven't missed it!!


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

What channel is this commencing .. I got 2nd tier tickets for froch n groves for 169 come to 199 with charges vat etc


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Can anyone supply me with a streaming link for the boxing tonight please? Want to watch Kel Brook...


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

JKDRob said:


> Can anyone supply me with a streaming link for the boxing tonight please? Want to watch Kel Brook...


http://vipbox.net


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Decent night of boxing so far

Kell Brook is looking sharp and so is his bird


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Is it me or does anyone else disagree with 90% of what Jim Watt says?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Bellew looking good on sky sports 2


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

boxer939 said:


> the brook fight was a total mismatch IMO
> 
> it was just target practice.


It was just a little test to split up his camp until july, wasn't meant to be anything major


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> Bellew looking good on sky sports 2


yessssssss the bomber is back


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

gutted I'm going out in a minute this looks a cracker


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> gutted I'm going out in a minute this looks a cracker


Beating the **** out of the "Russian?" Down in the 6th again.

He's just teeing him up and smashing him.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

7th and bellew is getting BATTERED wtf!

His legs had gone and he was in trouble but a massive c0ck punch allowed him to get his head together!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Tense few rounds but Bellew he's it with a KO in the 12th!


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Decent scrap that, can't see bellew going too far at cruiserweight though imo.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

I didn't watch all the post fight interviews. Was there any indication of who Brook might be getting in with next? Needs to step it up a bit and face some contenders at welterweight!


----------



## bauhaus (May 31, 2009)

Ross S said:


> I didn't watch all the post fight interviews. Was there any indication of who Brook might be getting in with next? Needs to step it up a bit and face some contenders at welterweight!


Talk of Brook facing either Shawn Porter or Malignaggi next.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

robbo1978 said:


> Talk of Brook facing either Shawn Porter or Malignaggi next.


They would both be decent fights for Kell to get on the world level scene, Mallignaggi is a tough fight for any welterweight!


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

So what are peoples thoughts on the wilder malik Scott fight, looked very suspect to me Deontay Wilder vs. Malik Scott - 1st Round KO - S&#8230;:


----------



## bauhaus (May 31, 2009)

Ross S said:


> They would both be decent fights for Kell to get on the world level scene, Mallignaggi is a tough fight for any welterweight!


Agreed mate.

Take either one of those, preferably Paulie Malignaggi, stateside as well to cement his reputation. And then...

AMIR KHAN!!!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

get2big said:


> So what are peoples thoughts on the wilder malik Scott fight, looked very suspect to me Deontay Wilder vs. Malik Scott - 1st Round KO - S&#8230;:


Not sure.....the left hook definately lands round the temple.....that could have been the money shot! But the straight right lands on the gloves, I wouldn't imagine that did the damage!


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Ross S said:


> Not sure.....the left hook definately lands round the temple.....that could have been the money shot! But the straight right lands on the gloves, I wouldn't imagine that did the damage!


To me either malik Scott bottled it and decided to give up or it was a dive, surely he could of got back up from that at least.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

get2big said:


> To me either malik Scott bottled it and decided to give up or it was a dive, surely he could of got back up from that at least.


Just had a quick read up on eastside boxing, apparently they are close friends and there had been concerns in the media that Malik wouldn't put up much if a fight.....sounds dodgy for sure! He didn't look hurt did he!!


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

get2big said:


> So what are peoples thoughts on the wilder malik Scott fight, looked very suspect to me Deontay Wilder vs. Malik Scott - 1st Round KO - S&#8230;:


Did look a bit suspect he is heavy handed though, He cort Haye with a great shot in sparring which shook him up,Haye did out box him after that so i heard from a lad who worked in Hayes gym an he says Wilder is defo the real deal but we will see.

Glad Bob won hes a tricky boxer could have ended it a few times but couldn't find the finishing shot, All credit to Dean Francis as well he gave Bob a run for his money.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Ross S said:


> Just had a quick read up on eastside boxing, apparently they are close friends and there had been concerns in the media that Malik wouldn't put up much if a fight.....sounds dodgy for sure! He didn't look hurt did he!!


Yes saw an interview with wilder saying they are friends. I think it was dodgy myself , maliks eyes were wide open the whole time


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ross S said:


> I didn't watch all the post fight interviews. Was there any indication of who Brook might be getting in with next? Needs to step it up a bit and face some contenders at welterweight!


He's definitely got the winner of the IBF Welterweight title fight between Porter and Malignaggi within 90 days of their fight (April). Hoping Paulie wins it personally but think Kell will beat either of them tbh


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

can take a good shot Brook, looked a lot bigger than his opponent last night...he shouldn't fight Malignaggi, he's now just a gatekeeper to the top boys...**** better fight someone worthwil like Keith Thuram


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Chisora vs Fury to be announced tomorrow


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd like to see mayweather v Tim Bradley. Rated Bradley since the start when he destroyed Junior Witter a few years ago!


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

To be honest I'd think Bradley would be the one that gives Mayweather his first and final loss.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

What do we all think of Khan - Collazo? He's not exactly top tier anymore is he!

And if Bradley gets past paqiuao again then surely mayweather - Bradley has to happen?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Degale signs with Matchroom and will fight the winner of Froch v Groves - another big fight for British boxing


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

saw him on boxnation earlier..starting to warm to him..think he was going nowhere and fast with Hennessy so with Hearn, he'll easily get the big fights


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Why has no one mentioned hopkins?!?!


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

ableton said:


> Why has no one mentioned hopkins?!?!


Lot's of people don't like him mate, he's a boring, dirty, holding,head-butting, cheating fighter but...What an amazing feat? He got the split decision, I read he got a knockdown in the 12th rd. 49 yrs old!!!!!! Fook me!!!


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

rocky dennis said:


> Lot's of people don't like him mate, he's a boring, dirty, holding,head-butting, cheating fighter but...What an amazing feat? He got the split decision, I read he got a knockdown in the 12th rd. 49 yrs old!!!!!! Fook me!!!


I like him. I love the way he's completely changed his style to keep fighting. He's always been my favourite fighter along with tyson and morrales.

But yes! 49. That is crazy!


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

ableton said:


> Why has no one mentioned hopkins?!?!


His achievement is legendary at his age, but I don't like him. Find him extremely boring to watch, don't think he's knocked anyone out in Ten years


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> His achievement is legendary at his age, but I don't like him. Find him extremely boring to watch, don't think he's knocked anyone out in Ten years


Haha, he hasn't.

Mayweather is also boring to watch though. They both have similar styles. Effective though


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ableton said:


> Haha, he hasn't.
> 
> Mayweather is also boring to watch though. They both have similar styles. Effective though


mayweaterh isn't boring, people always say that....Hopkins as incredible his feat is, is just a racist ****, hope he gets murdered in his next fight (Stevenson)


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

ableton said:


> Haha, he hasn't.
> 
> Mayweather is also boring to watch though. They both have similar styles. Effective though


Totally agree, both very boring to watch. Both very effective, like you said.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Mayweather is very boring! He just makes people miss.

We always get people in our gym trying to adopt that style..... obviously it doesn't work


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

barsnack said:


> mayweaterh isn't boring, people always say that....Hopkins as incredible his feat is, is just a racist ****, hope he gets murdered in his next fight (Stevenson)


Says the guy who used the word "blud". Don't you know what that originally meant?


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Theres videos on youtube of Tyson talking about Del and Tyson training and he looks more in shape than ever, especially looking at Del, Tysons got a quick hook but Del punchs always seem to connect for some reason and when a couple of punches hit tyson in their previous fight, he seemed as if they really did have an impact. Whens weighing things out they are just as good as each other, but tyson is really gunning it for him! Going to be a good fight.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

I find it funny that Fury thinks he seriously has a chance of beating Wlad! Wlad has Over 250 rounds of boxing and only lost 4 rounds, built one of the best jabs in history and soon to be undisputed champ. Yeah fury, job on lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ableton said:


> Says the guy who used the word "blud". Don't you know what that originally meant?


no, please enlighten me with a history lesson


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Those that like Tyson might be interested in the documentary film that he has made ( not sure when it's released here) http://tribecafilm.com/stories/10-best-quotes-from-the-champs-premiere-mike-tyson-evander-holyfield


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Really starting to come around to Wlad now, he's mellowed a lot in recent years and always makes me laugh!

Shannon Briggs 'I'm gona punch you in the face'

Wlad 'oh really, I'm gona eat your fist'

Lol


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

He's still boring as **** in the ring though!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ross S said:


> Really starting to come around to Wlad now, he's mellowed a lot in recent years and always makes me laugh!
> 
> Shannon Briggs 'I'm gona punch you in the face'
> 
> ...


both Klit's are funny guys, but that quote is funny as fook


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

The fury team use the same gym as me for cardio swimming and weights stuff.

Tyson's brother Hughie is supposedly a very promising fighter.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JUSSI75 said:


> The fury team use the same gym as me for cardio swimming and weights stuff.
> 
> Tyson's *brother *Hughie is supposedly a very promising fighter.


its his cousin...but no, I don't think he'll do much, got no punching power, still young though


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

barsnack said:


> its his cousin...but no, I don't think he'll do much, got no punching power, still young though


I'd like to see him versus AJ. AJ would school him in my opinion


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I'd like to see him versus AJ. AJ would school him in my opinion


would agree but I think AJ is being massively over hyped, cant see him doing a lot...saw a recent photo, hes bulked up even more, which wont help...thought he completely pulled the judges pants down at the Olympics


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

barsnack said:


> would agree but I think AJ is being massively over hyped, cant see him doing a lot...saw a recent photo, hes bulked up even more, which wont help...thought he completely pulled the judges pants down at the Olympics


ye I've got to agree there, I'm not a fan of when they hype them up so much, especially so early in their career. We all know what happened to audley lol


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Who was that well groomed chap trying to get to ringside last night to confront Vladimir?

I think it may have been that Char chap?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

http://dlvr.it/5cdHsw

Deontay Wilder the troll hunter


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> http://dlvr.it/5cdHsw
> 
> Deontay Wilder the troll hunter


Wilder has his gloves on the wrong way round...........but seriously though, what kind of idiot thinks they can take on a professional fighter!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ross S said:


> Wilder has his gloves on the wrong way round...........but seriously though, what kind of idiot thinks they can take on a professional fighter!


I dunno what goes through the mind of some people, I've never seen the funny side of trolling someone. I thought it was clever how he ran out the ring and through the door though lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

So who all watched Mayweather v Maidana?

Maidiana really took the fight to him in the early rounds


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Thought id revive one if my old threads with some interesting fights on the horizon.

Joshua needs to step up and take on a top 10 contender after he's dismantled Whyte in a round or two.....Tony Thompson seems to be the yard stick these days, although i would like to see him in with someone a bit livlier..,,,Stiverne maybe!

also looking forward to seeing Wladschko punch the smirk off Tyson Furys face!

Kell Brook also needs to find a credible opponent and fight in the states next!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Joshua coming along just fine.

Fury will pose some issues to Wladimir.

Brook should bin Fast Eddie and go to Haymon after the PPV fell through - start fighting in States.

Fight I am most excited about is Callum Smith v Rocky Fielding. I'm going against grain and think Rocky knocks him the fook out!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Fury will end up on the seat of his pants


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

I honestly think opposing Fury, at odds of around 1/3, is the bet of the century- and I hate backing odds on. I swear at 55 and 8 inches shorter that I'd give him a fight. Wladimer will annihilate him...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Joshua coming along just fine.
> 
> Fury will pose some issues to Wladimir.
> 
> ...


buzzing for that fight too....atmosphere will be electric...hope fielding wins


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ross S said:


> Thought id revive one if my old threads with some interesting fights on the horizon.
> 
> Joshua needs to step up and take on a top 10 contender after he's dismantled Whyte in a round or two.....Tony Thompson seems to be the yard stick these days, although i would like to see him in with someone a bit livlier..,,,Stiverne maybe!
> 
> ...


to be fair to brook, the only fights available to him last time was Bradley who turned it down...probably to do with him leaving his trainer...and thuram, but don't think either really pushed it....would love to see him in against thuram or Errol Spence jr....Great fight on Sat.....GGG vs Lemieux....goinna be a dog fight brahs


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hope this is true

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2576885-keith-thurman-vs-shawn-porter-fight-reportedly-set-latest-details-and-reaction


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

barsnack said:


> hope this is true
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2576885-keith-thurman-vs-shawn-porter-fight-reportedly-set-latest-details-and-reaction


I think that will be a close fight, Thurman didn't look great against Collazo and Porter seems to have bounced back from his loss to Brook.

Fight I'm looking forward to is Murray Abraham. I like Murray but think he'll need the knockout. Can't see him getting a decision over there.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

duranman said:


> I honestly think opposing Fury, at odds of around 1/3, is the bet of the century- and I hate backing odds on. I swear at 55 and 8 inches shorter that I'd give him a fight. Wladimer will annihilate him...


Lol who are you have you boxed professionally? Unless your Lennox lewis or a Klitschko you'd have no chance Fury is huge and very, very good. Any pro that has sparred with him recently will tell you the same.He pretty much destroyed Chisora's career. The same Chisora who went 12 rounds with Vitali. Im backing Fury to win if it ever even happens. It's a 50/50 fight. Wlad is a good heavyweight in a bad era. His best win is a points decision againsnt David the toe breaker haye who really was only ever a pumped up cruiserweight. Wlad has already bottled it and pulled out of the fight to reschedule for a later date.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

get2big said:


> Lol who are you have you boxed professionally? Unless your Lennox lewis or a Klitschko you'd have no chance Fury is huge and very, very good. Any pro that has sparred with him recently will tell you the same.He pretty much destroyed Chisora's career. The same Chisora who went 12 rounds with Vitali. Im backing Fury to win if it ever even happens. It's a 50/50 fight. Wlad is a good heavyweight in a bad era. His best win is a points decision againsnt David the toe breaker haye who really was only ever a pumped up cruiserweight. Wlad has already bottled it and pulled out of the fight to reschedule for a later date.


Good luck! If you believe Fury is 'very, very good' and that Wlad bottled it, it just shows how opinions can vary so greatly. Imo opinion he's beaten sod all and he has a disgraceful physique. At least he's entertaining. Just hope he doesn't get badly hurt.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

duranman said:


> Good luck! If you believe Fury is 'very, very good' and that Wlad bottled it, it just shows how opinions can vary so greatly. Imo opinion he's beaten sod all and he has a disgraceful physique. At least he's entertaining. Just hope he doesn't get badly hurt.


Physiques mean nothing in boxing. He is 6ft9, 18 and a half stone yet has gas for 12 rounds. He can switch stances and fight effectively orthodox or southpaw. His Jab is very good with his 85" reach yet he can also fight on the inside and is very strong. If you can't see the mans got talent then you either just blindly hate the guy or don't know a lot about boxing. He's beaten everyone who's been put in front of him, and he would have beaten haye imo too if he hadn't pulled out on him twice.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

get2big said:


> Physiques mean nothing in boxing. He is 6ft9, 18 and a half stone yet has gas for 12 rounds. He can switch stances and fight effectively orthodox or southpaw. His Jab is very good with his 85" reach yet he can also fight on the inside and is very strong. If you can't see the mans got talent then you either just blindly hate the guy or don't know a lot about boxing. He's beaten everyone who's been put in front of him, and he would have beaten haye imo too if he hadn't pulled out on him twice.


I think Haye missed out on an easy pay day, but all about opinion. But admire Fury's charisma for sure.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

get2big said:


> Im backing Fury to win if it ever even happens. It's a 50/50 fight


it's so far from being a 50/50 fight


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

workinprogress1 said:


> it's so far from being a 50/50 fight





Quote said:


>


We will see... if the fight ever happens. I just hope it does and we get another song from the furious one..


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Wlad stops Fury whenever he wants to in my humble opinion, and I'm no Wlad fan


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Fury has fought nobody.....* Fury has not fought quality world class fighters! *

Klitschko has and beaten them he is the more skilled fighter in all departments.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

get2big said:


> Physiques mean nothing in boxing. He is 6ft9, 18 and a half stone yet has gas for 12 rounds. He can switch stances and fight effectively orthodox or southpaw. His Jab is very good with his 85" reach yet he can also fight on the inside and is very strong. If you can't see the mans got talent then you either just blindly hate the guy or don't know a lot about boxing. He's beaten everyone who's been put in front of him, and he would have beaten haye imo too if he hadn't pulled out on him twice.


Haye would destroy him


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Lol no love for the Fury here then. I don't get why people rate Haye so highly, who did he beat at heavyweight? Chisora and then Valuev on points. Haye has to be the most overrated Hw ever. In the UK at least anyway.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Haye would destroy him


Agreed, I always thought haye would has beaten him and still do! HFronfe got dropped and hard, by a past his prime cruiserweight! Haye would have stopped him early


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone got an opinion on chunky? Can't stand his personality but I'm certainly starting to respect him as a fighter these days, willing to take his title to Quebec and get in with Bute, should be interesting!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Ross S said:


> Anyone got an opinion on chunky? Can't stand his personality but I'm certainly starting to respect him as a fighter these days, willing to take his title to Quebec and get in with Bute, should be interesting!


Personally don't think he's done much yet. Dirrell wasn't a genuine test imo and Bute, whilst a good fighter was overrated for years and schooled when he fought a genuine world class operator like Froch.

I'm not saying I don't rate Degale, just think he's got a way to go before he proves he's the fighter he thinks he is.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

get2big said:


> Lol no love for the Fury here then. I don't get why people rate Haye so highly, who did he beat at heavyweight? Chisora and then Valuev on points. Haye has to be the most overrated Hw ever. In the UK at least anyway.


Haye and Fury's records are poor in all honestly. Cruiser weight is a weak division and as you say at Heavyweight Haye fought no one, other than Klitschko and we know how that ended.

Klitschko has fought every no1 contender, can't really blame him for the state of the division.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Personally don't think he's done much yet. Dirrell wasn't a genuine test imo and Bute, whilst a good fighter was overrated for years and schooled when he fought a genuine world class operator like Froch.
> 
> I'm not saying I don't rate Degale, just think he's got a way to go before he proves he's the fighter he thinks he is.


Yeah I agree he's still got a lot to prove, but I just find his willingness to go to the states to win a title and then take it on the road for his first defence, when so many fighters these days refuse to leave their comfort zones very regreshing


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Joshua coming along just fine.
> 
> Fury will pose some issues to Wladimir.
> 
> ...


i hope rocky does , smith is hugely over rated


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

Another good fight coming up (hopefully) would be Kovalev vs Beterbiev as the latter has an IBF eliminator soon. Kovalev vs Adonis needs to happen soon tho. And andre ward needs a decent opponent next.

Superb couple of months of boxing coming up!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ross S said:


> Anyone got an opinion on chunky? Can't stand his personality but I'm certainly starting to respect him as a fighter these days, willing to take his title to Quebec and get in with Bute, should be interesting!


to be fair, he has no choice....Chunky has very little support, were as Bute has a large following in Canada. He might have the belt, but he's goinna have to travel quite a bit if he wants the big fights...unless he's fighting a domestic....good fighter


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

barsnack said:


> to be fair, he has no choice....Chunky has very little support, were as Bute has a large following in Canada. He might have the belt, but he's goinna have to travel quite a bit if he wants the big fights...unless he's fighting a domestic....good fighter


you're right there, he's a difficult guy to like so he'll always struggle for a fan base I guess! Where do you see him going if he gets past Bute? Badou Jack may hold some significance for him as he beat Groves, can't see him wanting to get in with Ward, although he may not be around at SM much longer!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ross S said:


> you're right there, he's a difficult guy to like so he'll always struggle for a fan base I guess! Where do you see him going if he gets past Bute? Badou Jack may hold some significance for him as he beat Groves, can't see him wanting to get in with Ward, although he may not be around at SM much longer!


Jack would be the obvious choice, but depends who he has lined up next....I imagine Chunky would take the Ward fight if it was offered...if Murray gets past Abraham, which I expect him to do, I can imagine them two will square off...more interested to see what Groves does now....leaving Adam Booth was worse decision he made


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Good win for Lee Selby, heard he made hard work of it though.....anyone catch it?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ross S said:


> Good win for Lee Selby, heard he made hard work of it though.....anyone catch it?


Spoiler alert, SKY+ed it to watch tonight!!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Spoiler alert, SKY+ed it to watch tonight!!


lol.....sorry pal


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ross S said:


> lol.....sorry pal


No worries mate, will post up findings after I have watched it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ross S said:


> Good win for Lee Selby, heard he made hard work of it though.....anyone catch it?


good win, caught a big headbutt I think round 8...big fan of Selby (watched a documentary on him last week, really good guy)...but he leaves himself too open...and he's in a stacked divison...needs to improve his inside game and defence or he's goinna be wanting when stepping up to the big dawgs

Devonn Alexander looks finished, terrible defear


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

barsnack said:


> good win, caught a big headbutt I think round 8...big fan of Selby (watched a documentary on him last week, really good guy)...but he leaves himself too open...and he's in a stacked divison...needs to improve his inside game and defence or he's goinna be wanting when stepping up to the big dawgs
> 
> Devonn Alexander looks finished, terrible defear


welterweight really starting to open up now then, Brook has a real chance of making himself the boss!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ross S said:


> welterweight really starting to open up now then, Brook has a real chance of making himself the boss!


yeah, its his for the taken....he's probably the biggest welterweight out there on fight night...a lot of good match ups in that divison


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

anyone watch Cleverly vs Fontara lastnight....great fight, Cleverly deserved a draw....looked the best ive seen him in years....but has no chance against top ifghters in the divison


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

barsnack said:


> anyone watch Cleverly vs Fontara lastnight....great fight, Cleverly deserved a draw....looked the best ive seen him in years....but has no chance against top ifghters in the divison


Just finished watching it now. It was close but I do think Fonfara edged it. FairPlay to Cleverley for taking that fight though.

Agree he has no chance against the Kovalevs or Stevensons. If he can get himself up for it mentally Braemer would be a good fight.

On a side note I saw an interview with Eubank Sr yesterday where he stated Jr would beat Golovkin now. Deluded doesn't come close!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Just finished watching it now. It was close but I do think Fonfara edged it. FairPlay to Cleverley for taking that fight though.
> 
> Agree he has no chance against the Kovalevs or Stevensons. If he can get himself up for it mentally Braemer would be a good fight.
> 
> On a side note I saw an interview with Eubank Sr yesterday where he stated Jr would beat Golovkin now. Deluded doesn't come close!


he's been saying that for awhile now...but I like Eubanks confidence...he's the only other fighter with excpetion to Andy Lee, that wants to fight GGG....Saunders actually said he wouldn't get in the ring with him...w**ker...that's why im praying Lee wins, not just cause im a fan, but he'll fight anyone....Canelo wont be getting in the ring any time soon with GGG...And Cotto if he wins, I hope doesn't...mans been in too many wars


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

barsnack said:


> he's been saying that for awhile now...but I like Eubanks confidence...he's the only other fighter with excpetion to Andy Lee, that wants to fight GGG....Saunders actually said he wouldn't get in the ring with him...w**ker...that's why im praying Lee wins, not just cause im a fan, but he'll fight anyone....Canelo wont be getting in the ring any time soon with GGG...And Cotto if he wins, I hope doesn't...mans been in too many wars


Slightly disingenuous IMO, Spike O Sullivan states he wants to fight GGG.

What a boxer states, and what actually happens is miles apart.

How I wish for the Hagler/Hearns/Duran era.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Slightly disingenuous IMO, Spike O Sullivan states he wants to fight GGG.
> 
> What a boxer states, and what actually happens is miles apart.
> 
> How I wish for the Hagler/Hearns/Duran era.


to be fair, Spike O'Suilivan would fight Klitschko if offered....think eubank and sulivan are fighting in December....if he can get a top class trainer, I think eubank can be a top fighter...the defeat to saunders could be the best thing that could happen to him

But yeah, boxing then wasn't as much a business as it is now...Hopefully Al Haymon puts it right over next few years


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

GGG v lemieux ..not long now cant wait..cant believe I juat posted a thread in the wrong place...posted it in classified not general...hiw can I move it..ta


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone just watch Macklin vs Welborn....cracking fight...non stop action, last round was class....Macklin well shot though


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

barsnack said:


> Anyone just watch Macklin vs Welborn....cracking fight...non stop action, last round was class....Macklin well shot though


Been trying too, spent the last 2 hours gradually getting angrier at my android box.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Been trying too, spent the last 2 hours gradually getting angrier at my android box.


my sky doesn't arrive til Monday so bought a 'Now TV Sports Pass' for the night....anything that needs to be steamed is my pet hate.....ive a chip box, but its barely working, so got a feeling ill miss the GG Fight....hopeful its on youtube tomorrow


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Finally got a chance to see the GGG fight, awesome again. If he gets the winner of Cotto Canelo that should be a cracking fight.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Finally got a chance to see the GGG fight, awesome again. If he gets the winner of Cotto Canelo that should be a cracking fight.


just caught the highlights myself, he was certainly dominant. I'm liking him more and more!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Ross S said:


> just caught the highlights myself, he was certainly dominant. I'm liking him more and more!


Most entertaining boxer on the planet at this point in time imo. The Americans love him, the atmosphere last night looked class. Not many fighters could generate that level of excitement st msg.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Most entertaining boxer on the planet at this point in time imo. The Americans love him, the atmosphere last night looked class. Not many fighters could generate that level of excitement st msg.


oooooo im goinna say Roman Gonzalez....his offense is a thing of beauty........I can see GGG taken Canelo or Cotto out, withough have too much difficulty....think both their styles would play into GGG hands......dying to see him fight Ward, as that would be his toughest test out there....but wont happen


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

barsnack said:


> oooooo im goinna say Roman Gonzalez....his offense is a thing of beauty........I can see GGG taken Canelo or Cotto out, withough have too much difficulty....think both their styles would play into GGG hands......dying to see him fight Ward, as that would be his toughest test out there....but wont happen


May get this totally wrong, but I'm going to stick my neck on the line and say GGG Ward could happen in the next couple of years. Although Ward has 'claimed' he'll step up a weight to fight Kovalev.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> May get this totally wrong, but I'm going to stick my neck on the line and say GGG Ward could happen in the next couple of years. Although Ward has 'claimed' he'll step up a weight to fight Kovalev.


would rather it happen sooner than later....GGG is 33, and in his prime...needs to happen now....fu**ing hate Ward...absolute pr**k


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

barsnack said:


> would rather it happen sooner than later....GGG is 33, and in his prime...needs to happen now....fu**ing hate Ward...absolute pr**k


I know what you mean, problem with Ward is the guy is super talented but he has done f**k all to appeal to fight fans, too much time fu**ing about over money and contracts.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I know what you mean, problem with Ward is the guy is super talented but he has done f**k all to appeal to fight fans, too much time fu**ing about over money and contracts.


he's talented but feck me he's boring


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I know what you mean, problem with Ward is the guy is super talented but he has done f**k all to appeal to fight fans, too much time fu**ing about over money and contracts.


http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/10/andre-ward-signs-three-fight-contract-with-hbo/#more-200896

saw this today....kovalev fight at end of next year...ill wait for that


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

anyone planning on watching the sky sports card tomorrow night?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ross S said:


> anyone planning on watching the sky sports card tomorrow night?


yeah looking forward to it...be interesting to see how Eubank performs....needs a big big performance to back up his recent claims regarding fighting GGG...UFC in Dublin is on, so goinna record...my Sky Dish has came at the right time.....McDonnell is a good fighter to watch, fan of him and his borther....should be a win for both........Terrence Crawford fighting later on on Boxnation....he's the next p4p start....wirth staying up for


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ross S said:


> anyone planning on watching the sky sports card tomorrow night?


might do if I don't go out. Eubank jr fighting isn't he


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

barsnack said:


> yeah looking forward to it...be interesting to see how Eubank performs....needs a big big performance to back up his recent claims regarding fighting GGG...UFC in Dublin is on, so goinna record...my Sky Dish has came at the right time.....McDonnell is a good fighter to watch, fan of him and his borther....should be a win for both........Terrence Crawford fighting later on on Boxnation....he's the next p4p start....wirth staying up for


I got rid of box nation a while back, how much is it these days? many decent fights on? as I remember when I had it, it was just a load of replays and talk shows!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ross S said:


> I got rid of box nation a while back, how much is it these days? many decent fights on? as I remember when I had it, it was just a load of replays and talk shows!


its £12 per month....theres a live fight every weekend, bar the very odd one....but I couldn't live without it....I never watch it unless there's a live fight on....check the ring schedule on ring magazine webpage and it gives a full schedule of fights...many are on boxnation


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Eubank Jr looked good tonight........ Against an absolute no mark. Struggled to not throw my whiskey glass at the TV.

He needs to remember it was only a couple of fights ago BJS battered him for 7 rounds.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Roy Jones & Enzo Mac to fight for WBA 200lb strap despite neither man being ranked.......another shambles by the WBA, I don't know what is sadder, the state of the WBA (or any of the 'world body's) or the fact that Roy Jones is still going......actually I do, please hang em up Roy


----------



## rd88 (Nov 25, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Eubank Jr looked good tonight........ Against an absolute no mark. Struggled to not throw my whiskey glass at the TV.
> 
> He needs to remember it was only a couple of fights ago BJS battered him for 7 rounds.


Jr took it to him in the 2nd half of the fight though, had him just edging it. the way BJS goes on, you'd think it was a whitewash.

Eubank wins the rematch for me, I think BJS will struggle against Andy Lee before that though.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Eubank Jr looked good tonight........ Against an absolute no mark. Struggled to not throw my whiskey glass at the TV.
> 
> He needs to remember it was only a couple of fights ago BJS battered him for 7 rounds.


Eubank got his tactics horribly wrong..tried to let BJS punch himself out and try ko him in final rounds....Eubank would destroy BJS if they fought again...that defeat will do him wonders, well hopefully....BJS is an absolute dick....he has already said he wants no part of GGG if he beats Lee, wereas Lee is jumping at the bit to fight GGG (even though he'll get KO early)


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ross S said:


> Roy Jones & Enzo Mac to fight for WBA 200lb strap despite neither man being ranked.......another shambles by the WBA, I don't know what is sadder, the state of the WBA (or any of the 'world body's) or the fact that Roy Jones is still going......actually I do, please hang em up Roy


whats even sadder, Steve Collins and RJJ coming close to signing for a fight....you can hear RJJ slurring some times he's talking when commentating, not a good sign


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

A few sources this morning reporting Khan and Manny have signed to fight April next year, always nice to see Khan doing the wobbly knee dance and I have no doubt we will be seeing it once again here!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ross S said:


> A few sources this morning reporting Khan and Manny have signed to fight April next year, always nice to see Khan doing the wobbly knee dance and I have no doubt we will be seeing it once again here!


Depends on how well Pacman has recovered....I pray it isn't another case of a former great, completely shot of his ability, then faces a c**t like khan who looks good against him.....Khans a disgrace...at least with Mayweather, he alwaqys said it was about business, Khan, I heard in an interview last week saying he only wants to fight the best....Thuram / Brook / Porter are all ranked as top dogs in their divison, he should be calling them out....Or Spence, or Crawford who would be an ideal opponent....will still lok forward to it...Khan is fun to watch

Rocky Fielding vs Callum Smith....who's calling it....Hope Fielding KO's him out, but can see Smith taken a UD.....Really big domestic one


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

barsnack said:


> Depends on how well Pacman has recovered....I pray it isn't another case of a former great, completely shot of his ability, then faces a c**t like khan who looks good against him.....Khans a disgrace...at least with Mayweather, he alwaqys said it was about business, Khan, I heard in an interview last week saying he only wants to fight the best....Thuram / Brook / Porter are all ranked as top dogs in their divison, he should be calling them out....Or Spence, or Crawford who would be an ideal opponent....will still lok forward to it...Khan is fun to watch
> 
> Rocky Fielding vs Callum Smith....who's calling it....Hope Fielding KO's him out, but can see Smith taken a UD.....Really big domestic one


All of those would be good fights for Khan, but I suspect he knows he would likely lose them all, so he's going for the money fight!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ross S said:


> All of those would be good fights for Khan, but I suspect he knows he would likely lose them all, so he's going for the money fight!


make a few million of pacman, and he still regardless of how he does, can command a big fight in his next one....lucky for some.....think him and Garcia will but heads soon as they are the two top ranked in the WBA (I might be wrong with the organisation)....fancy khan in the rematch if he keeps his cool


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Hoping too gwt tickets for Frampton v quigg...and out too watch the fury fight. Fooking love the big fights!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Been a little while since I've posted on UK-M, 3 years to be exact! Got married and had a couple of kids in the mean time! Anyway, thought I would rekindle the boxing thread.

Have to say I've done a full 180 on Tyson Fury since I started this off, he massively impressed me last year, that new kronk boxer puncher style he banged up wilder with was straight out of the top drawer, very interested to see if he carries on with this, reverts to his old switch hitting plug and move style, or if he chooses between the two depending on opponent, either way he's just about the most versatile heavyweight I've ever seen!

I think he beats Joshua, with either style but it won't be a walk in the park!

I also think Usyk beats Joshua, he's just too polished a pressure fighter for josh to keep at bay, it will be interesting to see what happens when he eats one of those big uppercuts though!

Recent tweets from both Fury, Josh, and Bob Arum seem to suggest we're getting closer to this one becoming a reality, with Saudi looking likely for the venue


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Ross S said:


> Been a little while since I've posted on UK-M, 3 years to be exact! Got married and had a couple of kids in the mean time! Anyway, thought I would rekindle the boxing thread.
> 
> Have to say I've done a full 180 on Tyson Fury since I started this off, he massively impressed me last year, that new kronk boxer puncher style he banged up wilder with was straight out of the top drawer, very interested to see if he carries on with this, reverts to his old switch hitting plug and move style, or if he chooses between the two depending on opponent, either way he's just about the most versatile heavyweight I've ever seen!
> 
> ...


 Fury beats everyone and looks good doing it.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Fury beats everyone and looks good doing it.


 I'm inclined to agree. But. He looked awful in that fight with Wallin. Ok bad cuts don't help but none the less he's not always looked as good as he did against wilder who's himself a limited boxer.

Away from the heavyweights I'm hoping this year is finally the year we get to see Khan v Brook just for the fact I want kel to get a good last pay day and Khan to get sat on his arse repeatedly because he's a bellend.

Crawford v spence and donaire against absolutely anyone he fights because he's just amazing!

And me vs the aqua bag I just ordered in the back garden is gonna be a sight to see as well. Big money for the 21" version but an absolutely fantastic workout with it practicing every shot imaginable.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Donny dog said:


> I'm inclined to agree. But. He looked awful in that fight with Wallin. Ok bad cuts don't help but none the less he's not always looked as good as he did against wilder who's himself a limited boxer.
> 
> Away from the heavyweights I'm hoping this year is finally the year we get to see Khan v Brook just for the fact I want kel to get a good last pay day and Khan to get sat on his arse repeatedly because he's a bellend.
> 
> ...


 Are you going a full 12 rounds against the aqua bag or what?

By the way, we had an aqua bag in my local gym but they must have filled it up too much, it was like hitting a basketball. No give in it.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Are you going a full 12 rounds against the aqua bag or what?
> 
> By the way, we had an aqua bag in my local gym but they must have filled it up too much, it was like hitting a basketball. No give in it.


 At the minute I'm probably edging towards my corner throwing in the towel after 3 rounds because in their opinion I'm in no fit state to continue.

Yeah the videos I've seen on YouTube of the set up of it do point out that overfill can be a problem and also mention that it's like striking wet concrete when the temp drops below 5 degrees so I'm gonna fab a sort of jacket up for it with rock wool from work and hope that helps protect it from the worst of the cold.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Fury beats everyone and looks good doing it.


 I can't see anyone beating him no, he could always beat himself and turn up in awful shape, or hungover ( McDermott 1, apparently he was)

Or go off the rails and never fight again!

you just don't know what he's going to do!

he has looked focussed recently tbough!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Donny dog said:


> I'm inclined to agree. But. He looked awful in that fight with Wallin. Ok bad cuts don't help but none the less he's not always looked as good as he did against wilder who's himself a limited boxer.
> 
> Away from the heavyweights I'm hoping this year is finally the year we get to see Khan v Brook just for the fact I want kel to get a good last pay day and Khan to get sat on his arse repeatedly because he's a bellend.
> 
> ...


 Any version of Brook pancakes Khan, even the current shot to f**k one!

Fury, seems to fight to the level of his opposition, he always seems to raise his game as and when it's needed


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Usyk v Joyce for the WBO interim title set to be announced later today!

With the winner being guaranteed a shot at the winner of the FIRST Fury v Josh bout, meaning, as we all know will def happen, if they rematch, the WBO belt will then be stripped from Josh or Fury and handed to Usyk or Joyce

i guess it's a reasonable outcome and removes the last hurdle for the undisputed fight!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

ANNOUNCED: Ricky Hatton's son Campbell Hatton will make his pro debut on the undercard of Povetkin vs Whyte II on March 6th.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> ANNOUNCED: Ricky Hatton's son Campbell Hatton will make his pro debut on the undercard of Povetkin vs Whyte II on March 6th.
> 
> View attachment 195803


 Looking forward to that one!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks like Billy Joe Saunders has won the canelo lottery and is going to get a fight at super middle weight in may! 
i can't see gypsy Saunders putting up with the usual canelo bullshit rehydration clauses, handpicked judges etc. 
if a motivated Saunders turns up he'll be a very difficult night for Alvarez


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Ross S said:


> Looks like Billy Joe Saunders has won the canelo lottery and is going to get a fight at super middle weight in may!
> i can't see gypsy Saunders putting up with the usual canelo bullshit rehydration clauses, handpicked judges etc.
> if a motivated Saunders turns up he'll be a very difficult night for Alvarez


 Not for me.

If Saunders had fought more than 3 times in 3 years then maybe he would give canelo a problem or two. But I really rate Callum Smith and Canelo absolutely savaged him recently. Like the fight wasn't even close after the first 3 rounds.

Smith had like 6 inches height advantage and canelo pummelled him round after round on the inside. That's insane!

Saunders may well take him the distance as well, but it would be grossly one sided in my opinion. A friendly fiver on it?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Saunders is going to get smashed like an egg by Canelo.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Find myself agreeing with Eddie's assessment here.....


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Find myself agreeing with Eddie's assessment here.....
> 
> View attachment 196339


 Dopey if true. It's not about size. Oh dear oh dear.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

I've got a teeny request to make.

Any chance we could keep this thread to actual boxing matches and not the pantomime bollocks that's infected boxing lately?

The celebrity and you tube famous people getting in a ring and having a brawl is about as interesting and entertaining as watching paint dry to me so if we could keep this particular thread to proper pro boxing that would be great.

Thank you please x


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Donny dog said:


> I've got a teeny request to make.
> 
> Any chance we could keep this thread to actual boxing matches and not the pantomime bollocks that's infected boxing lately?
> 
> ...


 Thought the Tyson Fury element made it of interest and possibly relevant. Feel free not to look at that particular post.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Canelo will beat the brakes off BJS. If by some miracle it goes the distance BJS will be pretty battered up by the end of it.

Easier night's work for Canelo than Smith was.

BJS is criminally overrated.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Canelo will beat the brakes off BJS. If by some miracle it goes the distance BJS will be pretty battered up by the end of it.
> 
> Easier night's work for Canelo than Smith was.
> 
> BJS is criminally overrated.


 He's got great defence though - he has ducked fights against the better boxers like a pro. :lol:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Not a fan of canelo, he's a master of picking the right opponent at the right time and making sure every possible advantage is in favour. The new mayweather in that respect, also BJS at the top of his game is a real talent, he's just so outrageously inconsistent that we've only seen that maybe once or twice. I'm certainly no BJS fan though, he's an idiot outside the ring!


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> He's got great defence though - he has ducked fights against the better boxers like a pro. :lol:


 Best fighter BJS has fought is Eubank jr when Eubank was very inexperienced and BJS lost lost the last 5 possibly 6 rounds and squeeked through on a split decision.

And Eubank Jr is not even on the same planet as Canelo.

Eubank would beat BJS comfortably if they fought again.

That's a fight I'd be more interested to see as would be somewhat competitive. Canelo will walk through him.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Best fighter BJS has fought is Eubank jr when Eubank was very inexperienced and BJS lost lost the last 5 possibly 6 rounds and squeeked through on a split decision.
> 
> And Eubank Jr is not even on the same planet as Canelo.
> 
> ...


 You really think Eubank Jr would beat Saunders now? Interesting. I didn't know Jr had improved that much.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Best fighter BJS has fought is Eubank jr when Eubank was very inexperienced and BJS lost lost the last 5 possibly 6 rounds and squeeked through on a split decision.
> 
> And Eubank Jr is not even on the same planet as Canelo.
> 
> ...


 His best win and performance was Lemieux in my opinion!


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> You really think Eubank Jr would beat Saunders now? Interesting. I didn't know Jr had improved that much.


 Yeh I watched the first fight. Was a fight of 2 halves. Eubank was very green but completely dominated the 2nd half of the fight. BJS got it by a split decision that could have went either way.

And I would say Eubank has improved more than BJS since then.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Ross S said:


> His best win and performance was Lemieux in my opinion!


 Well the scorecards show BJS vs Eubank was pretty much a coin flip. He had a far easier night against Lemieux.

BJS doesn't want it again with Eubank as he'll remember getting completely dominated throughout the 2nd half of the fight.

He only wants the Canelo fight because it's the biggest pay day he'll ever get.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Well the scorecards show BJS vs Eubank was pretty much a coin flip. He had a far easier night against Lemieux.
> 
> BJS doesn't want it again with Eubank as he'll remember getting completely dominated throughout the 2nd half of the fight.
> 
> He only wants the Canelo fight because it's the biggest pay day he'll ever get.


 No doubt! Everyone from welter to light heavy wants to win the canelo lottery

which is why he finds it so easy to pick opponents that he has all the advantages over.

i think he may have got it wrong this time.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Well the scorecards show BJS vs Eubank was pretty much a coin flip. He had a far easier night against Lemieux.
> 
> BJS doesn't want it again with Eubank as he'll remember getting completely dominated throughout the 2nd half of the fight.
> 
> He only wants the Canelo fight because it's the biggest pay day he'll ever get.


 BJS isn't a very likeable person. I want him to get battered and be humbled.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> BJS isn't a very likeable person. I want him to get battered and be humbled.


 He is an idiot to be fair


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

MickeyE said:


> Yeh I watched the first fight. Was a fight of 2 halves. Eubank was very green but completely dominated the 2nd half of the fight. BJS got it by a split decision that could have went either way.
> 
> And I would say Eubank has improved more than BJS since then.


 Eubank is a bigger joke than Saunders. The pair of them can't have fought more than a half dozen times between them since they fought, what was it? 5 years ago?

Eubank spends more time on social media than he does in the gym by all accounts.

If either of them step in the ring against a genuine world level opponent they're more than likely to get a good spanking.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Okolie V Glowacki for the vacant WBO cruiser weight strap just announced for March 20th....not seen an awful lot of okolie to be fair, he does seem to have been rushed into this one but I suppose most of the major players at cruiser are trying their luck up at heavy right now, so maybe he picks up a title. 
how do we see this one going?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> BJS isn't a very likeable person. I want him to get battered and be humbled.


 I don't really mind him but he talks utter sh1te, talking about Canelo ducking him or trying to make conditions difficult so it's easier for him.

Canelo couldn't give a sh1t about BJS , hes just another below true world class level opponent that he'll have no problem making mince meat out of.

He's been in with the likes of FMJ, GGG, Kovalev , while BJS just squeeks past Eubank Jr, who in turn gets completely schooled by an over the hill Groves.

Canelo won't need to break sweat.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> I don't really mind him but he talks utter sh1te, talking about Canelo ducking him or trying to make conditions difficult so it's easier for him.
> 
> Canelo couldn't give a sh1t about BJS , hes just another below true world class level opponent that he'll have no problem making mince meat out of.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I don't see BJS as being on the same level as Canelo, so when BJS trash talks him, it just seems like a worse boxer insulting a better one. The fight will be a good one to watch no matter what happens.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> I don't really mind him but he talks utter sh1te, talking about Canelo ducking him or trying to make conditions difficult so it's easier for him.
> 
> Canelo couldn't give a sh1t about BJS , hes just another below true world class level opponent that he'll have no problem making mince meat out of.
> 
> ...


 Alvarez may well be levels above BJS but he's not talking s**t, canelo is notorious for making sure every advantage is in his favour, when moving up the weights he regularly inserts rehydration clauses into the fight contract to ensure he's not outweighed on fight night. He's a master of picking the right opponent at the right time, prime example was taking on the shell of kovalev, way past prime and a known alcoholic at that point is his career. 
Exactly the same s**t mayweather was known for !


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Alvarez may well be levels above BJS but he's not talking s**t, canelo is notorious for making sure every advantage is in his favour, when moving up the weights he regularly inserts rehydration clauses into the fight contract to ensure he's not outweighed on fight night. He's a master of picking the right opponent at the right time, prime example was taking on the shell of kovalev, way past prime and a known alcoholic at that point is his career.
> Exactly the same s**t mayweather was known for !


 Yeh you may well be right in some of your points. But I've seen BJS on YouTube going on about how Canelo is trying to make it so that he only has a short camp as if this somehow to Canelo's advantage.

When obviously the camp time from agreed contract will be the same for both. And just generally talking as if Canelo is worried about him. When in reality he's just another easy opponent and cannon fodder for Alvarez.

TBF what you're saying about him setting rehydration clauses when moving up in weight, that's pretty sensible really.

If he's moving up in weight he's already going to be fighting some one naturally bigger than himself, so if the opponent then puts on a stone and half or more between weigh in and fight, it puts him at an even bigger disadvantage.

These guys have to think about their safety and if you're as big draw a draw as Canelo, you can make those stipulations.

Then if you consider that Canelo is younger than BJS and look at their respective opponents to date, I think it's pretty obvious which one is more selective in who'll they fight and which one is more inclined to take on all comers.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Just been reading about the price for the AJ v Fury fight, speculation is it's 40quid a pop. As a bit of a part time boxing fan, think that's me out, unless a few mates are watching as well and I'd guess even the biggest boxing fan would few aggrieved if it's over in the first few rounds.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Yeh you may well be right in some of your points. But I've seen BJS on YouTube going on about how Canelo is trying to make it so that he only has a short camp as if this somehow to Canelo's advantage.
> 
> When obviously the camp time from agreed contract will be the same for both. And just generally talking as if Canelo is worried about him. When in reality he's just another easy opponent and cannon fodder for Alvarez.
> 
> ...


 Yeah..,but, if you are going to choose to fight a light heavy then fight at light heavy, to the same rules the rest of them fight to. He's ensuring his opponent comes in drained, and he knows they are going to accept it as they want a taste of that canelo bandwagon cash! Smart, no doubt, but a little dishonest to the fans I'd say.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Denied said:


> Just been reading about the price for the AJ v Fury fight, speculation is it's 40quid a pop. As a bit of a part time boxing fan, think that's me out, unless a few mates are watching as well and I'd guess even the biggest boxing fan would few aggrieved if it's over in the first few rounds.


 Yeah that's s**t, and we probably won't we able to share if with a few mates as we'll no doubt still be in lockdown! I'll still pay though, not missing that! But I'll moan about it


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Denied said:


> Just been reading about the price for the AJ v Fury fight, speculation is it's 40quid a pop. As a bit of a part time boxing fan, think that's me out, unless a few mates are watching as well and I'd guess even the biggest boxing fan would few aggrieved if it's over in the first few rounds.


 Where you read this pal?

If that is what Hearn tries to charge he's gonna end up shooting himself in the foot. Unless he can get it over the line whilst lockdown is still active in the UK very few people will bother imo.

Even if the undercard has a stack of decent fights that's an outrageous price to charge given what is happening in the world just now.

The man has absolutely no shame.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Yeah..,but, if you are going to choose to fight a light heavy then fight at light heavy, to the same rules the rest of them fight to. He's ensuring his opponent comes in drained, and he knows they are going to accept it as they want a taste of that canelo bandwagon cash! Smart, no doubt, but a little dishonest to the fans I'd say.


 I disagree with your assesment TBH.

Canelo is basically saying , even though he's naturally smaller, he'll fight so and so at 12 and 1/2 stone (ish) but not at 14+ stone.

As a fan I don't belive that's being dishonest, that's just being sensible and knowing he does have limitations in my book.

And like most things in sport and probably life in general, the more of a going concern you are, the more you are able to set the conditions and call the shots.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

For those rightly complaining about the excessive PPV prices. Get on IPTV.

The stupid prices will never be a consideration again


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Donny dog said:


> Where you read this pal?
> 
> If that is what Hearn tries to charge he's gonna end up shooting himself in the foot. Unless he can get it over the line whilst lockdown is still active in the UK very few people will bother imo.
> 
> ...


 You should see what they have to pay in the states buddy!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> I disagree with your assesment TBH.
> 
> Canelo is basically saying , even though he's naturally smaller, he'll fight so and so at 12 and 1/2 stone (ish) but not at 14+ stone.
> 
> ...


 I'm not saying I agree or disagree with the way rehydration works in boxing these days, that's another convo entirely, there are fighters who exploit it the other way round for sure and put on a ton of weight after weigh in. I just think if you are going to fight at light heavy or any other weight you should fight to the same rules as the rest of them, not make up your own!

but anyway, let's wait and see what happens on fight night !!


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

Ross S said:


> Yeah..,but, if you are going to choose to fight a light heavy then fight at light heavy, to the same rules the rest of them fight to. He's ensuring his opponent comes in drained, and he knows they are going to accept it as they want a taste of that canelo bandwagon cash! Smart, no doubt, but a little dishonest to the fans I'd say.


 It didn't help Jacobs when he chose to pay the fine and re hydrate fully.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Donny dog said:


> Where you read this pal?
> 
> If that is what Hearn tries to charge he's gonna end up shooting himself in the foot. Unless he can get it over the line whilst lockdown is still active in the UK very few people will bother imo.
> 
> ...


 Came up on my news feed on my phone so not really sure how reliable that is, seen it a couple of places but could be the same story just getting repeated.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Ross S said:


> You should see what they have to pay in the states buddy!


 $100 dollars a pop but then they do have the advantage it's usually prime time viewing over there. Not so easy to convince your mates all to stay up until 5am. I remember have a bit of a session leading up to Hatton vs Mayweather, not everyone made the distance.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Sad news. And only 66. Marvellous Marvin Hagler


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Kazza61 said:


> Sad news. And only 66. Marvellous Marvin Hagler
> 
> View attachment 197507


 Just saw it on the news, real shame. I remember watching and taping "The Super Fight', Hagler v Leonard back in '87. awesome fight (even though he lost to Leonard)


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Sad news. And only 66. Marvellous Marvin Hagler
> 
> View attachment 197507


 Sad was a great fighter,

TV Might show some of his fights.


----------



## imtoosexy (Nov 15, 2015)

Shocked. One of greats. His southpaw/ orthodox switching style was nightmare for rivals and he never got hurt in the ring. Yet he kept a dignified gentlemanly stance out of the ring. This only a few months after we lost our Alan Minter. RIP Marvellous


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/55683707

Could be getting closer to AJ Vs Fury


----------

